# Looking for a good park binding.



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

the 390's are great bindings, im also thinking about getting them


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

390s, Targas, Bent Metal Biscuits, Burton Cartels, and Burton P1s are all great places to start looking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> 390s, Targas, Bent Metal Biscuits, Burton Cartels, and Burton P1s are all great places to start looking.


I would choose the 390s over the Targa for park bindings. The Targas are excellent bindings however the 390s have slightly less stiffness in them (which is what you want for park). However if you split your time 50/50, or any variation of, between freeride and park I would go Targas


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got 390's and I love them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

the only reason i've yet to decide on 390's is for the lack of cap-strap. though rome makes the most effective convertible toe strap on the market, i just dont feel the comfort as i do from burton capstraps. that being said, anything from customs to p1's from burton are good for freestyle. the triads are the most responsive (according to burton) of those but when i rode them they felt more cush than my cartels. my buddy rides the salomon spx pros with the burton caps and he has so much style and is soo smooth i want to brake his knees. if you're okay without the caps, then i would also highly recommend you check into union bindings.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Nivek, just wondering, have you tried the Rome hybrid strap? It's really nice. I'm very impressed with it.


----------

